# New Tank Upgrade Questions..



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade my 90 gallon reef to something quite a bit larger. I have some questions regarding some of the equipment I'll be using and this forum is a great place to get that information. First off, I'm looking to have a 1.5" to 2" sand bed, and am planning to use the 30lb bags of the reef 'select' sand, how many bags would I need to get a 2" sand bed in a 60"Lx36"Dx27"H tank?
Next question is opinions on a light fixture, my original choice was to go with a 60" ATI Led/T5 Hybrid but am now leaning towards 4 radion pros instead, two questions being, what light would you recommend for a mostly sps dominated mix reef? If the radions would 4 give me the spread I'm looking for or would I need a 5th unit? 
Last question is I'm looking to go with 2x mp60 and 2x mp40 for my flow, would this be too much, culd i get away with 4x mp40? Let me know what you think would be best. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sand calculator*

Hey

I used this site to do most of my calculations for my aquarium. I know it is a FW website but works.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php

It will convert the amount of sand you need to buy for your dimensions with a 2" sand bed.

As for the rest hopefully someone else will pipe in.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey
> 
> I used this site to do most of my calculations for my aquarium. I know it is a FW website but works.
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks for the website, with that being said I'll need roughly 6 to 8 30lb bags of the select reef sand.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Yikes that sounds expensive. But nothing is cheap in the SW hobby.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Yikes that sounds expensive. But nothing is cheap in the SW hobby.


It's not that bad actually seeing as the sand will probably be the cheapest thing going into this build.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am following the BRS (Bulk Reef Supply) 52 weeks of reefing. He is building a 150 gallon tank. Every week Ryan (host) talks about a new topic. I would suggest you take a look.

He discussed the different lighting options and what he suggests. Worth a look. I was surprised he didn't go with L.E.D only lighting.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

badmedicine said:


> I am following the BRS (Bulk Reef Supply) 52 weeks of reefing. He is building a 150 gallon tank. Every week Ryan (host) talks about a new topic. I would suggest you take a look.
> 
> He discussed the different lighting options and what he suggests. Worth a look. I was surprised he didn't go with L.E.D only lighting.


Thanks for point this build out, lots of useful info, made my desicion easier.


----------

